# Feeding natures variety instinct/Stella & Chewy's raw & she LOVES it!!!!



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi all it was time for a change in protein so I went to this new store for holistic/top shelf dog food & with the recommendation of the owner (who was very nice, knowledgeable & helpful) I came away with NVI beef/lamb meal with Stella & Chewy's freeze dried raw (half a patty a day) & she LOVES it!!!!

One question tho, is half a patty (the small ones) enough with one cup of food? Or does she need more then one cup?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I guess you'll know soon enough if it's the right amount. . .keep an eye on her body condition and adjust accordingly. What does the bag say? I know that's usually too much but it's a start. How much and what brand was she eating before?


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I was feeding merrick BG dry/canned, 2 cups once a day. But I backed off bc I didn't want her to be overwhelmed by the new food.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Merrick BG Chicken has 385 calories per cup. I don't know how much canned food you were adding but the BG chicken canned food has 374 calories per can.

NVI Beef & Lamb has 494 calories per cup, and S&C patties have 60 calories each (I looked at the Chicken Dinner ones--if you have a different flavor the calorie count is right on the package).


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Willow>> what does that mean? She was getting 2 cups of that in winter, 1 1/2 cups in summer when she doesn't eat as much.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, that means she was getting 770 calories a day in the winter, and 577 calories in the summer. So with Instinct, to get 770 calories she'd need 1.56 cups. Or, since you're giving half of an S&C patty which is 30 calories, 740 calories of Instinct, 1.49 cups. Basically, a cup and a half of Instinct. For the lower calorie count, to equal 577 calories, she'd need 1.16 cups (a bit less than a cup and a quarter). 

But there are always variables. Maybe her body finds Instinct more digestible. Just keep an eye on her body condition and tweak the amounts accordingly.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Cool, thanks willowy, I have never been much at crunching numbers :/


----------



## NewLabDoodle (Jun 20, 2011)

I've been looking into similar types of 'freeze-dried' and 'dehydrated' raw foods, and came across this offering from Nature's Variety: "Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Daily Boost Venison Formula"...
_
"Raw Daily Boost is a pure, delicious, and nutritious powder supplement made from minimally processed, freeze dried raw ingredients. Simply mix Raw Daily Boost into your pet’s kibble or canned food to provide the benefits of raw. Serve twice daily for best results. As with any supplement added to your pet’s daily diet, adjust your pet’s caloric intake accordingly to avoid overfeeding."_

Anyone ever try this?

I'm also interested in the OP's suggestion for Stella & Chewy's freeze-dried, sounds great!


----------



## Me&MyMin (Apr 17, 2012)

I have been using natures y for my puppy so far just the organic chicken. Try to limit it to one type of animal at a time for a week or two, to let their bodies get to the new protein. Im thinking of going completely raw. Check out this site haretoday.com if you live on the east coast they have a great variety of ground meats/organs/bones. If your brave they have whole carcasses too.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I wanted to feed NVI raw but the store I shop at didn't have NVI beef in small patties so I went with S&c's & I loved it .


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

NewLabDoodle said:


> I've been looking into similar types of 'freeze-dried' and 'dehydrated' raw foods, and came across this offering from Nature's Variety: "Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Daily Boost Venison Formula"...
> _
> "Raw Daily Boost is a pure, delicious, and nutritious powder supplement made from minimally processed, freeze dried raw ingredients. Simply mix Raw Daily Boost into your pet’s kibble or canned food to provide the benefits of raw. Serve twice daily for best results. As with any supplement added to your pet’s daily diet, adjust your pet’s caloric intake accordingly to avoid overfeeding."_
> 
> ...


I got some free a few months ago and Abe loves it so much I had to get more.

Mine didn't like s&c but they did like the instinct raw patties.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Katielou I missed seeing your posts, Abe is so pretty!!! .


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Nature's Variety has a feeding calculator on their website that will give you a ballpark based on activity level.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok will check it out , thanks.


----------

